# Gibson Explorer GA-RVT 15 Reverb weak



## big frank (Mar 5, 2006)

I have a 66 Gibson 'white panel Ga-RVT 15 amp. I purchased it years ago on e-bay and it arrived from British Columbia in pristine condition with two sets of tubes. Boxed NOS RCA's and a full set of modern offshore tubes. Both tube sets work flawlessly.

When I plugged it in, the reverb was very faint. It was there, but faint. I am familiar with how 60's Gibson reverb should sound and this wasn't it.

Thinking the tank suffered a filament failure during shipping; I ordered a new tank from Sound Enhancements in Michigan; the company that took over from the original Hammond reverb.

It arrived in perfect condition and was taken to a tech to install and test it.
Well; same thing. Very faint reverb.
What else could be wrong?

The seller said the reverb was strong and perfect when he shipped it.

I'm not one bit technical, so any repair would have to be done by a tech person. 
What could be wrong? Thanks in advance for any replies.


----------



## epis (Feb 25, 2012)

big frank said:


> It arrived in perfect condition and was taken to a tech to install and test it.
> Well; same thing. Very faint reverb.
> What else could be wrong?


Wrong Tech maybe ?

Hi Frank, that's fairly simple amp. You should consider other shop (tech). Good tech knows how to test the reverb pan.
http://www.gibson.com/Files/schematics/GA-15RVT.pdf
If new reverb pan was right replacement part, V3 was replaced, my first thought would be to check out capacitor C11.
(if the reverb cables and conectors were in good condition)
But, as you said, you weren't technical, so anything else wouldn't help anyway.
My advice, go to real tech. Good luck, Damir


----------



## Church-Audio (Sep 27, 2014)

As always check the tank connections. On that amp the internal connections to the reverb tank internal transformers / transducers are made with cloth wire always check the RCA connections on the outside of the tank for resistance. I forget what they should read but they should both read somthing. If one is very high or infinite ohms you have an issue. i Like to pull the chassis and check the grey wires going inside the amp. Unlike fender these are hard soldered to strips inside the amp. I like to lift the signal wire and check between ground and the signal wire for resistance. If you have resistance look for a bad connection or a open resistor. Also be aware some of these amps have asbestos inside them  The white paper like fiber mounted on the back of the wooden chassis cover.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Is the footswitch connected? If it is, disconnect it and try again. Also V1 (6EU7) or it's circuit may be bad. Here's something to try: Swap V1 and V2. They should both be 6EU7's. If the amp output alters in any way or practically disappears after you do this, then it's the 6EU7. Could also be just a dirty tube socket. Before swapping them, give V1 a wiggle and see if it comes back.


----------



## big frank (Mar 5, 2006)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Church-Audio (Sep 27, 2014)

big frank said:


> Thanks everyone


Did you find the issue if so post it in the thread so others can gain from what you learned


----------

